
Valve: We're Excited to Unveil Half-Life: Alyx - sifex
https://twitter.com/valvesoftware/status/1196566870360387584
======
fyp
For those out of the loop, most felt Half life 3 was officially dead after one
of the lead writers Marc Laidlaw leaked the plot to half life 2 episode 3 to
give fans closure:

[https://www.marclaidlaw.com/epistle-3/](https://www.marclaidlaw.com/epistle-3/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/HalfLife/comments/6vwelo/i_edited_m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HalfLife/comments/6vwelo/i_edited_marc_laidlaws_conclusion_to_hl2ep3_to/)

So it's surprising to see more half life being worked on!

------
whalesalad
Had me stoked riiight up until I saw those two little letters... VR. Womp
womp.

~~~
juststeve
[https://sadtrombone.com/](https://sadtrombone.com/)

------
georgewsinger
Half-Life 3 Confirmed.

------
theknarf
Does this twitter account only have one tweet?

------
MaximumMadness
Wonder what Valve is doubling down with this title?

It seems like the previous games were all ground-breaking narratives, but with
most of the storytellers having left in the last few years, I'd be curious to
see what makes this different than your standard VR games

~~~
badlucklottery
>It seems like the previous games were all ground-breaking narratives

HL1: sure. Environment storytelling and exposition delivered by fully voiced
NPCs? Back in 1998 that was legitimately amazing.

HL2: the same only better! That's not a dis on it, it's just the
story/storytelling wasn't particularly groundbreaking at that point. It was
just done well.

~~~
w-ll
HL2 was a flagship for a newer game engine. The physics and details were
amazing when it came out, and then you had other games and mods like Garys Mod
that was just an amazing sandbox of the engine in the game.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Character models remained best in class for several years after.

~~~
bhhaskin
Don't forget about the fantastic AI. Being able to dynamically ract to sound
and change tactics was pretty cutting edge.

------
exabrial
Did we ever figure out who Mr G worked for?

------
westmeal
LOL no way this is going to be hilarious

